# Jasper 10/31/10: Springfield , MA Show (pics)



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper was shown two days this weekend. We're in NC for parent's weekend so unfortunately didn't get to see him in action. 

He didn't really do anything at the show on Saturday. Today he took reserve over 3 adult dogs. One of the dogs he beat today had beat him yesterday under the same Judge. You just never know from one day to the next. All of our hard work seems to be starting to sink in . 

He turns one on 11/9. 

Jas is easily recognizable because he's always the goober with the big tongue hanging out  .


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He looks fantastic! Wow look at that coat on a puppy! Will you be putting him in the continental on his birthday?:act-up:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's our little Chia Pet lol. I'm not sure when Julie will do the cont. At this point getting rid of hair on any part of him is a good thing. Especially with winter coming!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh!

He looks FANTASTIC !

You've done an amazing job with his upkeep of his coat!
Look at what you have achieved here, he just looks stunning  !!!!!!!!

Breathtaking, you'll be racking up those points in no time ;D


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He's looking beautiful, RP, and it sounds like he's starting to behave himself! Are you showing him again in puppy trim?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Jak <3! He's starting to get "memory knots", we'll see how his hair survives. It's hard to get through all that hair to work on knotting. Trying to be diligent with upkeep. 

FP, Thanks! No more shows in puppy trim . I'll miss it, it's one of my favorite clips.

Here's a link to the breed results on Infodog for those interested.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper will see Julie tomorrow to begin the cut out! He is going to look so funny at first. She thinks he'll have enough hair to pull it off nicely by the end of November.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

woohoo, how exciting, he did nicely at a show, and now he's going to go into his big boy haircut!!!! Ohh, do show photos!!!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He looks wonderful, what a great job you do keeping his coat!!!! He is one stunning boy, can't wait to see him in his "big boy cut".


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks FD! I just spoke to the groomer and I'm going to wash out the hairspray there (TY Julie for not making me break my back to do it here LOL!) and get banding/wrapping lessons. So excited! He will probably look odd today, but I'll try to grab a couple of shots once he's dried.

Oodlejpoodle's mom, Thanks so much! How is Jordan doing?? She's such a doll!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

he looks great, please post a pic after he is cut out!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

That is one good looking puppy! To have that hair. What a dream. I can't wait to see the pictures of his cut. I love his big goober, self- tongue and all!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Jaspers 'big boy' trim is posted here: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/10209-jasper-cut-out-continental.html


----------

